# I feel my brother doesn't love me



## The Radiant Hero (Jul 20, 2014)

I think my brother doesn't care about me that much because like 90% of times when I talk to him, it looks like to me that I'm talking to a brick wall. He never cares about anything I say. When I'm excited about anything, I can never share my excitement with him. He calls me dumb and stupid numerous times and I hate it (I've even had fights with him because of this). He does buy things for me, but I just still feel depressed about him. He even tells my middle sister bad things about me and she actually believes them. Sometimes, I wish I had a brother who'd actually listen to me...


----------



## EmptyEyes (Aug 25, 2014)

You're 16 so I'm guessing he's within a few years like 14-20? I'm sure he cares about you and just is at an age where he's immature and it's not "cool" to be nice to your family. I don't have any advice on how to deal with it, but I'm sure in a few years when you're all older things will be better.


----------



## The Radiant Hero (Jul 20, 2014)

EmptyEyes said:


> You're 16 so I'm guessing he's within a few years like 14-20? I'm sure he cares about you and just is at an age where he's immature and it's not "cool" to be nice to your family. I don't have any advice on how to deal with it, but I'm sure in a few years when you're all older things will be better.


He's 24.


----------



## EmptyEyes (Aug 25, 2014)

Haha, ok, that's rough. Is he a very immature 24 year old? Like doesn't work, lives at home? Maybe you could talk to your parents about how you feel, especially about the things he's telling your sister about you.


----------



## The Radiant Hero (Jul 20, 2014)

EmptyEyes said:


> Haha, ok, that's rough. Is he a very immature 24 year old? Like doesn't work, lives at home? Maybe you could talk to your parents about how you feel, especially about the things he's telling your sister about you.


Well...about the job, it's hard to explain. I'll just say he does go do "business" (I put that in quotations for a reason) in professional suits with friends. He's mostly at home though. I've told my parents numerous times. They don't seem to care. My mum does love me a lot, but she just doesn't like interfering with other's businesses.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

That's how brothers are. I have four brothers and we talk **** to eachother all the time and then there's time we get along.


----------



## microbopeep (Apr 28, 2013)

Sometimes I feel this way too


----------



## peachypeach (Oct 9, 2014)

who cares if he doesn't, i felt like mine didn't too, because his wife controlled him. like WHIPPED him like crazy, his wife I don't like (tbh idk how long those 2 will last, or if i'll get a chance to change my distaste).

I forgave my brother, and my brother loves me still =). Your brother is just a a-hole like mines is! that's all!!! immature brats they are.


----------



## kennethken (Sep 8, 2014)

I never feel that , as my brother loves me more than my elder sister. He is my best friend and he shares all of his personal opinion only with me.


----------



## Lazarusx (Apr 14, 2013)

Unfortunately, rarely do people.. family or otherwise live up to our own expectations.. once you accept and understand this, it will bother you less..


----------

